# Socials Club (SFs)



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ethical Sensing Extratim, ESE, , ESFj, ES, Enthusiast, Bonvivant, or archetype Victor Hugo.
Sensing Ethical Introtim, SEI, , ISFp, SE, Mediator, Peacemaker, or archetype Alexandre Dumas.
Sensing Ethical Extratim, SEE, , ESFp, FR, Politician, Ambassador, or archetype Napoleon I.
Ethical Sensing Introtim, ESI, , ISFj, RF, Guardian, Conservator, or archetype Theodore Dreiser.*

Typical characteristics of socials*
Heavy socials
Heavy socials are SEE and ESI. They are a mirror pair of Gamma.

Light socials
Light socials are ESE and SEI. They are a mirror pair of Alpha.
*
Group behavior*
When a group consists of members of this club, but without either of the two quadras having greater weight, its interactions are likely to be based on enjoying conversations over their families and personal relationships, artistic and sensorial interests such as cooking, gossip, and group social activities such as parties, dancing, travels and sportive activities. It's the stereotypical "women's group", although obviously such clubs formed only of men also exist, with common activities and interests usually focused around sports or, depending on the age structure, partying, clubbing and the like.

This kind of group behavior, though, in terms of seeing a club as any kind of unit, is visible only as long as the group is held together by, and focuses on, discussions and activities of their common interests. Longer and deeper interactions make such a club visibly "split" into the two quadras, Alpha and Gamma.
*
Perception of other clubs*
These perceptions are visible only as long as the other groups are seen exclusively through the prism of their activities and interests as a group; closer interaction makes such perceptions quickly be overruled by the relevant quadra perceptions.

Researchers
Socials are inclined to regard Researchers with either a sort of pity, thinking that Researchers "need to get out more and be more friendly", or admiration for their perceived knowledge in many areas.

Pragmatists
Socials are inclined to enjoy Pragmatists' company in social activities and appreciate their practical skills but also to see them as too abrasive or cold.

Humanitarians
Socials are inclined to regard Humanitarians as idealistic people but "dreaming too much" and not very practical.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

> It's the stereotypical "women's group", although obviously such clubs formed only of men also exist, with common activities and interests usually focused around sports or, depending on the age structure, partying, clubbing and the like.


I feel insulted. :laughing:


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Kito said:


> I feel insulted. :laughing:


What is an insult? That you belong to a girls' club or that your interests are sport, parties and clubbing?


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Definitely said:


> What is an insult? That you belong to a girls' club or that your interests are sport, parties and clubbing?


The latter. :tongue: At least they state there's exceptions to the girls' club part.


----------



## yanap (Dec 20, 2012)

I wanted to say this description is crap, but actually, a lot of it applies to me  I even like cooking XD


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

So when do we get sub forums in socionics so we can mingle on a socionics level?
I would very much like to mingle with fellow confirmed ESI users. ^_^


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

hornet said:


> So when do we get sub forums in socionics so we can mingle on a socionics level?
> I would very much like to mingle with fellow confirmed ESI users. ^_^


Popularity is low because it's "confusing" with there being multiple definitions of the theory with too many arguments. You know the whole problem whether you can be both "Ti" and "Fi"... , but on steroids with the confusing tests and function definitions.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Boolean11 said:


> Popularity is low because it's "confusing" with there being multiple definitions of the theory with too many arguments. You know the whole problem whether you can be both "Ti" and "Fi"... , but on steroids with the confusing tests and function definitions.


Make it VIP only or something then...
Maybe even demanding a 100 posts in cognitive functions forum as well. }:-D


----------



## echidna1000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Although confusing, I'd say Socionics is more applicable to people in everyday life. I wouldn't want to limit it to 'experts'.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

I have found the intertype relations to be true for me with those in the Alpha Quadrant (SEI and ESE) - our extraverted ethics definitely draws us together, but my lack of interest in introverted sensing (i.e. my role function being turned off most of the time), makes our shared experiences minimal.

I have an ESI (I believe, she's only 6) daughter and an SEE sister-in-law. They're definitely Gamma Girls


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lady Lullaby said:


> I have found the intertype relations to be true for me with those in the Alpha Quadrant (SEI and ESE) - our extraverted ethics definitely draws us together, but my lack of interest in introverted sensing (i.e. my role function being turned off most of the time), makes our shared experiences minimal.
> 
> I have an ESI (I believe, she's only 6) daughter and an SEE sister-in-law. They're definitely Gamma Girls


How do gammas fair off to you? Their feeling is a bit distanced being less obvious isn't it?


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> How do gammas fair off to you? Their feeling is a bit distanced being less obvious isn't it?


They definitely seem more subdued and even a bit controlled. I'd also say that they seem very firm about their opinions and less open for differing views. Outside of a group setting, one-on-one I can feel much more connected to them, but get one or two more people in the area and suddenly they don't seem to be the same person I had just been talking to. I bring out something different in them than they apparently like to share outside of that one-on-one setting.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lady Lullaby said:


> They definitely seem more subdued and even a bit controlled. I'd also say that they seem very firm about their opinions and less open for differing views. Outside of a group setting, one-on-one I can feel much more connected to them, but get one or two more people in the area and suddenly they don't seem to be the same person I had just been talking to. I bring out something different in them than they apparently like to share outside of that one-on-one setting.


It is the fear of trust and being hurt since the feeling is forced to stick to the individual, with Fi. And a secret is that lead/auxiliary Te types pretend that they don't having any feelings, as a coping mechanism.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

Boolean11 said:


> It is the fear of trust and being hurt since the feeling is forced to stick to the individual, with Fi. And a secret is that lead/auxiliary Te types pretend that they don't having any feelings, as a coping mechanism.



:kitteh: I'd say that Te types might believe it is a secret that they are pretending they don't have any feelings as a coping mechanism, but they aren't fooling anyone but themselves. (Which definitely adds to the difficulty in relationships with them for me. I often greatly enjoy their company and conversation, and yet it seems like a pointless game for them to keep me at arms length!)


----------

